# 2004 GTO STS Kit



## baaadgoat (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello people, 

I am getting an offer for a STS Kit for my 04 GTO for $ 4850, shipped. It also comes with the Front Mount Int. and BOV, is this a good price ? 

Thanks, 

Maury C.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What brand is it? Is it new or used?? What was the price new? Any HP #'s and boost level #'s?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Check STS site to see how much it cost with the price your being offered. How many miles is on the kit? Is it complete? I beleave the kit doesn't come with a front mount I think its a $1000 upgrade.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Rukee said:


> What brand is it? Is it new or used?? What was the price new? Any HP #'s and boost level #'s?


STS is the brand.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> STS is the brand.


My bad, I thought STS was a 'Single Turbo System' .


----------



## baaadgoat (Jul 25, 2007)

Its the STS single turbo kit, Its brand new. And yes it includes the FMIC.


----------

